# Where to buy a good MP



## Mickie (Jan 7, 2008)

I`ve done a lot of research on this MP.. However shipping kills it.. Where do you all buy your MP from? Who has the best, along with prices and shipping?
Thanks  Mickie


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 7, 2008)

wholesalesuppliesplus.com

I did a lot of research before I bought my first batch of base, they seem to be the best


----------



## Lane (Jan 7, 2008)

http://brambleberry.com/monthly.html

Right now Brambleberry has a monthly special and their MP base is only $2.72 for two pounds... That's 1.36 a pound!! I've used it before and it's a pretty good base.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been using the base from WSP for years but after getting a bar of SFIC in a swap a couple months back I am switching! WSP is probably the lowest in price for a nice stable base. SFIC is higher but well worth the higher price IMHO! Like I said, I am switching!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been using the bases on cierra for over four years now and I love them. The only other place I will buy them from is peaks which can actually be cheaper.


----------



## Bret (Jan 8, 2008)

SFIC all the way!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 8, 2008)

Pepper,

Cierra & Peak both sell the SFIC bases don't they?


----------



## Mickie (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for replies.. I am going to be doing mostly CP, but want to play around with MP.. This SFIC, do they have a minimum purchase? I looked at their website and from reading it looked like you would have to order a lot? Am I wrong on this? Thanks.

Mickie


----------



## Bret (Jan 8, 2008)

Mickie said:
			
		

> This SFIC, do they have a minimum purchase? I looked at their website and from reading it looked like you would have to order a lot? Am I wrong on this? Thanks.
> 
> Mickie



If you order right from SFIC, yes. You have to order a pallet worth. There is a note on there that you can call if you need a smaller amount. I order mine through a vendor.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Jan 11, 2008)

I was getting my sulfate free base from Wisteria Lane which has a huge selection of them- but I just looked at Cierra- I think I'm going there now for some MP-
By the way, what site is Peaks? Just want to check out there prices- Thanks! 
By the way, Thanks Tab for the garage sale- great deal and the wrappers are perfect for my bath cakes-


----------

